# Talkmaster Legend Larry King deceased...



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

_*November 19, 1933 – January 23, 2021*_

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/larry-king-dead-longtime-radio-host-dies-at-age-87/


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_King


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

That is sad news. An absolute colossus in the journalistic world and a benchmark for the profession.

I hope he's giving the almighty a damn good grilling.....


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 23, 2021)

This man survived a heart attack, stroke, lung cancer, and several surgeries. Even if you disagree with his opinions on the topics he covered, you have to admire his strong will to live.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2021)

> *Illness and death*
> On January 2, 2021, it was revealed that King had been hospitalized 10 days earlier in a Los Angeles hospital after testing positive for COVID-19.[106]
> 
> On January 23, 2021, King died at the age of 87 at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, Los Angeles.[2][107]



Sad. If Covid-19 didnt existed then he would be alive and well due with his health issues and still going stronger human being. Now with Covid-19 for health issues people and elder people. That's terrible.


----------



## notimp (Jan 24, 2021)

And as an outro:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

notimp said:


> And as an outro:



Frigging love Craig Ferguson but then again I'm probably biased as he is Scottish lol. 

As For Larry I will copy n paste what I put on my status. 

So sad to hear of Larry King's death. What an amazing interviewer. The world will miss him dearly.


----------

